# Suction cup on powerhead ideas



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a cheapie powerhead bought from walmart, can't remember the brand but I'm positive it has a more well known brand name sold in pet stores as it is identical. Has 2 suction cups that keep it attached to the glass. Been having issues with the cups keeping stuck to the glass. Any suggestions? I thought about getting some magnets and sealing them in silicone and using those, but not sure if the magnet would interfere with the impellar at all.


----------



## geelite (Dec 4, 2007)

I make sure i squash the suction cups outside the water (in air) and then i slide it down into the water, that should hold them. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

geelite said:


> I make sure i squash the suction cups outside the water (in air) and then i slide it down into the water, that should hold them. Hope it helps.


Hmm.... okay will try that. If it still doesn't work, I guess I'll try the siliconed magnet and just hope it doesn't do anything to the impeller. This whole setup has been a big DIY job...lol


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

You might also try putting the suction cups in a cup of water and microwaving until the water is near boiling temperature. This has worked for me in the past.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i have heard that magnet can be hazardous in a tank not quite sure about that read it on the forum hear i would try the microwave trick if it was me


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

microwave trick doesnt really work it makes the cups plyable till it touches the much cooler tank water then its back to rock hard..

what I did for an old power head of mine was just attached new cups on the power head with silicone. worked for a while actually. I would just cut off the old and re apply new when I needed.

hope this helped you out


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

The microwave trick has worked for me with suction cups that hold heaters and filter intake tubes and spray bars. I have no experience with powerhead use though.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw a post where someone made a holder for there heater cuz the suction cups went bad. The used a plastic wreath holder and hung it off the tank!! Maybe u could try something like that and silicone whatever u find to use to the powerhead!?!?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd just get some new suction cups- my LFS sells 'em in a couple of different styles for like .50 apiece.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

zquattrucci said:


> i have heard that magnet can be hazardous in a tank not quite sure about that read it on the forum hear i would try the microwave trick if it was me


Hmm... could you post the link about the magnets being a problem in an aquarium? I wouldn't think they would be an issue except magnetically attracting something that had metal ie. heater, impellers, etc. Mag float cleaners use magnets as well. And have heard some people use magnets for DIY backgrounds instead of silicone, which is what I will be experimenting on my next tank build.


----------

